

Completed Bitcoin transactions on eBay - anigbrowl
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Coins-Paper-Money-/11116/i.html?LH_Sold=1&_from=R40&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=BTC

======
coryl
Seems like one of the most inefficient ways to acquire bitcoin.

~~~
joezydeco
Unless you convince the seller to transfer the bitcoin and then file a dispute
with eBay/Paypal. Then it becomes the most efficient means possible.

~~~
mxxx
haha

